# back pitch video



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The builder is in trouble......


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> The builder is in trouble......
> Damnnnn yeah and he's gonna slam the plumber......I wanna see the video of you telling the builder whats wrong.:jester:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Wheew! For a second there, I thought that was my recent colonoscopy on tape. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Dude, Ken, I can see that you love that kind of work too much man. Way to have fun with that camera man!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Service is definitely my thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

One hell of a lot of standing water. Whats the plan? Dig it up and do it right courtesy the GC?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The Gc must be confused, he may look like this when you show him that Video.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> The Gc must be confused, he may look like this when you show him that Video.


lol


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Good video protech. Thanks for sharing. Where was the inspector when this was installed?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Inspector? Man, you just don't know how it goes down her in FL. They are a joke.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice video. are you burning to dvd then ripping? Or some other method?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

DVD is burned on site. I take the DVD home and I have a program that rips/converts/edits the video. Then I upload to youtube


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

OK, thats what I figured.


----------

